# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Sector Público y Privado  Estación Experimental Agraria CANAÁN AYACUCHO inauguró nuevas instalaciones

## gpacheco

La Estación Experimental Agraria Canaán Ayacucho  INIA mediante el proyecto Fortalecimiento Institucional en la Prestación de Servicios de Investigación y Transferencia de Tecnología para Mejorar los Ingresos Campesinos en el Ámbito de la Estación Experimental Agraria Canaán, concluyó la construcción de laboratorios, oficinas y un auditorio.  
La inauguración se llevó acabo el pasado 18 de diciembre, en la ceremonia participaron: Dr. Juan Risi Carbone, Jefe del INIA; Dr. Jorge del Campo Cavero, Rector de la UNSCH; Ing. M.Sc. Edmundo Catacora Pinazo, Director de la EEA Canaán; Ing. Johnny Angulo Rios, Gerente General Gobierno Regional de Ayacucho y Dr. Glelia L. Gálvez de Verbist, Gerente de Desarrollo Económico. 
Los laboratorios y oficinas tiene un área de 1, 044.12 m2 de dos niveles y el auditórium de 1, 041.54 m2 con capacidad para 250 personas distribuidos en dos niveles, el cual estará al servicio de los agricultores y al público en general con la finalidad de realizar eventos de capacitación y la prestación de servicios en los laboratorios de biotecnología, sanidad vegetal, suelos y aguas. 
La Construcción antes señalada brindará mayor capacidad de gestión técnica y operativa a la Estación Experimental Agraria Canaán  Ayacucho, la cual permitirá atender con mayor eficacia la demanda de tecnologías y servicios tecnológicos.   *Fuente: www.inia.gob.pe*Temas similares: Afirman que nueva estación experimental agraria en Ancash contribuirá a su desarrollo sostenible Estación experimental Vista Florida y Agrobanco capacitan a productores maiceros de la región La Libertad Ministro de Agricultura inauguró obras de riego en Piura por un valor de S/. 5 millones Reactivarán estación experimental agraria de Madre de Dios Estación experimental baños del inca liberó dos nuevas tecnologías

----------

